# What to do with Jimmy Dean pork sausage



## callmetut (Jul 8, 2011)

I see al lot of people smoking Jimmy Dean rolls of sausage rolls, I guess your all just sticking them on the smoker (I have a MES 40) and letting them go till 165 inside temp.

What do you do with these afterwards? slice and fry for breakfast or slice and eat like summer sausage?

Tut


----------



## roller (Jul 8, 2011)

Do a fattie with it...search...nothing better...


----------



## venture (Jul 8, 2011)

Eat it!  Better yet make your own.  You can control the ingredients and slant the taste to your own palate that way.

If you get started in that direction, be prepared for your toy budget to rise, tho.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 8, 2011)

Roll a fattie and smoke it up - come on...all the cool people do it! 

read this thread it will explain more: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99947/please-explain-or-is-there-a-fatty-tutorial


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fatties can be made so many ways, there's really no wrong way to do it.

The link *jjwdiver* gave you will help you 

.


----------



## i is a moose (Jul 9, 2011)

X 4 on the fattie, or you can just smoke it as a log w/rub and slice it to serve.

I also agree on the make your own, homemade snausage is easy and delicious. You can even make it using ground pork from your friendly local butcher.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2011)

You lust can't beat smoked JD sausage any way you do it. Unless you made the sausage yourself!


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Fattie all the way, with or without bacon wrap.


----------

